# RIP Rogue



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

she was happily pottering about her tank yesterday... with her mate Logan.. (the one in the avatar)

and now she's gone. No warning, no looking poorly, just found her dead today. 

she's my leucistic axolotl.. 










Sami


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

bumfudge 

She was fine yesterday poor little soul 

Chin up babe.

Mason


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that - she looked fine yesterday, quite amazing in fact.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Aww, sorry to hear that Sami


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry 4 ur loss  RIP


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------

